# Little Known Facts



## Cluckity-Cluck (Jun 29, 2012)

I was snooping around online and came across this list of little known facts about chickens. Very interesting.

 *Little Known Chicken Fact #1 ~* 
Chicken are pretty fast. The chicken can travel up to 9 miles per hour when it wants to.
*Little Known Chicken Fact #2 ~* 
The largest ever recorded chicken egg weighed nearly 12 ounces, and measured 12.25 inches around.
*Little Known Chicken Fact #3 ~* 
Chicken language has real meanings. The birds give different alarm calls depending on which type of predator is threatening them.
*Little Known Chicken Fact #4 ~* 
There are more chickens on Earth than there are humans.
*Little Known Chicken Fact #5 ~* 
Chickens can cross breed with turkeys. The result is called a 'Turkin'.
*Little Known Chicken Fact #6 ~* 
There are four cities in the United States that have the word "chicken" in their name: Chicken, Alaska; Chicken Bristle, Illinois; Chicken Bristle, Kentucky; and Chicken Town, Pennsylvania.
*Little Known Chicken Fact #7 ~* 
The greatest number of yolks ever found in a single chicken egg was nine!
*Little Known Chicken Fact #8 ~* 
Chickens experience REM (rapid eye movement) sleep. (I wonder what they dream about?)
*Little Known Chicken Fact #9 ~* 
The chicken is the closest living relative of the tyrannosaurus-rex.
*Little Known Chicken Fact #10 ~* 
In Gainesville, Georgia, (the chicken capital of the world), a local ordinance makes it illegal to eat your chicken with a fork.
*Little Known Chicken Fact #11 ~* 
The waste produced by one chicken in its lifetime can supply enough electricity to run a 100 watt bulb for five hours.
*Little Known Chicken Fact #12 ~* 
China has the most people in the world, *and* also has the most chickens. There are over 3,000,000,000 chickens in China! (The United States has only 450 million.)
*Little Known Chicken Fact #13 ~* 
The longest recorded distance flown by any chicken was 301.5 feet.
*Little Known Chicken Fact #14 ~* 
The record for laying the most eggs in one day was seven.
*Little Known Chicken Fact #15 ~* 
There are more chickens in the world than there are of any other domesticated bird. In fact, there's more than one chicken for every human on the face of this earth.
*Little Known Chicken Fact #16 ~* 
Chickens can fly, but not for long. The longest recorded flight of a chicken is only thirteen seconds.
*Little Known Chicken Fact #17 ~* 
A chicken will lay bigger and stronger eggs if you adjust the lighting in their cages to make them think each day is 28 hours long, instead of 24.
*Little Known Chicken Fact #18 ~* 
Chickens eggs come in colors sometimes, (other than white and brown). Some breeds lay eggs in shades of blue or green. Ready-made Easter Eggs!
*Little Known Chicken Fact #19 ~* 
The fear of chickens is called 'Alektorophobia'.
*Little Known Chicken Fact #20 ~* 
Laid head to claw, all the chickens consumed from KFC worldwide would circle the Earth at the equator 11 times.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i just know im gonna bore people to death with those facts cheers mate


----------



## Cluckity-Cluck (Jun 29, 2012)

Hahaha I love those facts! Awesomeness! I'm going to tell EVERYONE these facts cuz it will make me look like I know stuff.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not so sure I believe #14 and I knew #18 only because I have an EE named Bunny. Other than that they're news to me, thanks for sharing this!

~Kimberly


----------



## Cluckity-Cluck (Jun 29, 2012)

I used to have a chicken that laid green eggs. I question number 14 too. I want THAT chicken!


----------



## sharkbait (Jul 14, 2012)

Cool facts.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I call CS on 14...


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

The facts are "fun" facts, but not necessarily "true" facts. 

For example, *Little Known Chicken Fact #5 ~
* Chickens can cross breed with turkeys. The result is called a 'Turkin'.

Turkeys and chickens don't cross. The turken was originally started from a breed in Madagascar. The naked head & necked chicken there was a very territorial and aggressive bird and was crossed with domestic poultry to try to calm down the aggressiveness. From my understanding, they were breed and cross breed in Turkey, till they got the disposition that was wanted. Thus the name, "Turken".


----------



## Cluckity-Cluck (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Tony. Your fact is much cooler than the one listed. I questioned that one. I also questioned #10. They make ya think though.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I see someone beat me to it lol Yeah Turkens are not turkey / chicken hybrids just bred to be naked necks. I also dont believe #14. I do believe #13 though, my Lakenvelder can fly pretty darn far if she has a running start.


----------

